# Notebook mit Trackpoint



## Benutzer42 (28. März 2016)

Also, ich brauche ein Notebook fürs Arbeiten. Mein Topkriterium ist, dass es einen Trackpoint haben muss. Ich weiß gar nicht ob es auch andere Marken außer Thinkpad gibt, die sowas haben. Habe schon 2 Stunden lang auf Lenovos Webstie herumgeschaut... aber... unübersichtlicher hätten die es ja nicht machen können.

Die Anforderungen sind diese:

notwending:

-Trackpoint
-Beleuchtete Tastatur
-austauschbare HDD oder SSD (ich brauche nicht mehr als 60 GBSpeicher. Für Daten habe ich einen Tower.)
-13" - 16" (abgeschlossenes Intervall ; ) )
-Batterielaufzeit 5+ Stunden 

wenigerwichtig:

-Es musst nicht sonderlich schnell sein, ich brauche es nur zum Programmieren und Browsen, aber RAM sollte schon 4 GB sein, daich immer viele Tabs offen habe und KDE (Linux Desktop-Umgebung) verwende, was viel RAM frisst.
-Es sollte möglichst leise sein. Wie gesagt brauche ich nicht viel Leistung außer RAM.
-Es sollte möglichst schmal sein. Ich brauche zum Beispiel kein optisches Laufwerk und kein VGA. Wenn ich mal VGA brauche, weiß ich das vorher und kann mein altes Notebook mitnehmen, das VGA hat.


noch weniger wichtig:


-Bildschirm verbraucht idealerweise weniger Strom je dunkler die Farben sind, da ich mein Interface immer auf Schwarzstelle.

UnwichtigeQualitäten:

-Soundqualität und Webcamqualität ist vollkommen egal. Benutze nie Lautsprecher und Webcams sowieso nicht. Idealerweise hätte es gar keine Webcam, aber das gibt es heute glaube ich nicht mehr.
-Bildqualität ist auch egal.


Fällt da jemandem ein Gerät ein?


----------



## WaldemarE (28. März 2016)

Und wieviel solls kosten und kann es ahch was gebrauchtes sein


----------



## Benutzer42 (28. März 2016)

Ja, kann auch was gebrauchtes sein. Sollte unter 1000 € bleiben. Idealerweise unter 700.


----------



## Olstyle (28. März 2016)

Ein Thinkpad T420s oder T430s sollte alles Nötige liefern. Noch schmaler ist das X1 (Carbon). Generelle Regel: T is transportabel, T...s schmaler und X... die Subnotebooks. Trackpoints gibt/gab es auch bei Dell Latitude und Toshiba. Die von Dell die ich bis jetzt probiert habe waren aber eine Katastrophe.


----------



## Benutzer42 (28. März 2016)

Danke. Ja das T430s und das X1 Carbon sehen passend aus. Das T420s hat scheinbar keine beleuchtete Tastatur. Zu dem X1 Carbon ist es sehr schwer, hilfreiche Reviews zu finden, weil es davon anscheinen 5000 verschiedene Auflagen gibt und man nie weiß, über welche da jetzt eigentlich geredet wird.


----------



## Olstyle (28. März 2016)

Die älteren Thinkpads (also z.B. das T420s, hatte aber auch schon mein Erstes, ein T40) haben ein sogenanntes Thinklight, eine LED im Display welche die Tastatur von oben beleuchtet. Ehrlich gesagt finde ich das für das Arbeiten in der Dunkelheit deutlich hilfreicher als Hintergrundbeleuchtung.


----------



## Abductee (28. März 2016)

HP Pro- und Elitebooks haben auch sehr oft einen Trackpoint.


----------



## Olstyle (28. März 2016)

Genau genommen haben fast alle Business Books welche. Nur dass ich bis jetzt nur bei IBM und Lenovo welche hatte mit denen man die Maus auch wirklich anständig bedienen konnte.
Edit: Hab sogar einen Test zu dem Thema gefunden.
Looking for Nub: Best and Worst Notebook Pointing Sticks


----------



## Benutzer42 (28. März 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt finde ich das für das Arbeiten in der Dunkelheit deutlich hilfreicher als Hintergrundbeleuchtung.



Ahja? Inwiefern? Benutze halt an meinem Tower eine Logitechtastatur mit Beleuchtung.


----------



## Olstyle (28. März 2016)

Weil das Licht in eine sinnvollere Richtung, nämlich auf die Tastatur und nicht in dein Gesicht scheint.


----------



## Abductee (28. März 2016)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Looking for Nub: Best and Worst Notebook Pointing Sticks



Am "Nippel" spielen ist doch was tolles 

Bei Lenovo kann man die ja auch auf andere Gummis wechseln, gibts so was bei der Konkurrenz auch?


----------



## Olstyle (28. März 2016)

Da wird explizit davon gesprochen dass man die HP und Dell "Clit-Mouse" mit sowas retten könnte, es aber keinen (offiziellen) Ersatz gibt.


----------



## flotus1 (28. März 2016)

Für einen anständig funktionierenden Trackpoint kann man leider nur zu Lenovo greifen. Die Konkurrenz bekommt dieses unscheinbare Feature einfach nicht hin.
Beim Thema Hintergrundbeleuchtung sind sich selbst hartgesottene Thinkpad-Fans nahezu einig dass eine hintergrundbeleuchtete Tastatur Vorteile hat. Dem schließe ich mich an, ein "Thinklight" ist kein adäquater Ersatz für eine hintergrundbeleuchtete Tastatur. Es ist in der Regel schlicht zu dunkel um wirklich etwas erkennen zu können. Außerdem reflektiert die Tastatur das Licht so dass man die Beschriftung der Tasten erst Recht nicht mehr lesen kann. Das Thinklight ist eines der wenigen Features die zu Recht abgeschafft und durch etwas Besseres ersetzt wurden.

Was ich empfehlen würde: T440s mit FullHD Panel. Die gibt es gebraucht für 700-800€ je nach Ausstattung.


----------



## Benutzer42 (29. März 2016)

Danke. Das hat leider keine echten Maustasten... das Kriterum hatte ich vergessen.  Finde insbesondere den mittleren Mausknopf wichtig weil man damit so bequem scrollen kann in Kombination mit dem Trackpoint, ohne wie bekloppt über das Pad wischen zu müssen.

Habe jetzt dieses hier angepeilt. Hab nur noh nicht rausfinden können, ob das Multitouch-Gesten mit dem Trackpad unterstützt.


----------



## flotus1 (29. März 2016)

Ein Touchpad aus der 50er Generation mit dedizierten Tasten für den Trackpoint lässt sich problemlos nachrüsten. Habe ich wie so viele andere auch an meinem T440s gemacht. Oder natürlich du nimmst gleich ein T450s, habe auch schon welche für 800€ den Besitzer wechseln sehen. Tadellose "Gebrauchte" vom Händler bekommt man mittlerweile auch für unter 1000€: Thinkpad T45 s – Typ 2 BW-S2US   | thinkspot.de
Von den Carbons gerade der etwas älteren Generationen würde ich an deiner Stelle Abstand nehmen. 5h+ Akkulaufzeit sind damit eher utopisch, man kann keinen größeren Akku nachrüsten und die Akkus selbst sind auch nicht unbedingt Schnäppchen. Außerdem sind die HD+ Displays in den Dingern nicht gerade der Hit.


----------



## Benutzer42 (29. März 2016)

Achso, gut dass du das mit der Akkulaufzeit sagst, hm... Also das T450s ist mit ein wenig zu fett. Hier gibt es ein Yoga 14, für deutlich weniger, das schmaler ist (aber bisschen schwerer) und ansonsten auch alles zu erfüllen scheint (nehem mal an, dass man da auch das Trackpad austauschen kann durch eines mit Knöpfen). Weißt du, wie es da mit der der Akkulaufzeit realistisch aussieht? und der Bildschirm... ist der bei dem der richtige? bzw. was für Bildschirmspezifikationen suche ich denn?


----------



## flotus1 (29. März 2016)

Die T440s/T450s sind bis auf ein paar zehntel mm gleich "dick" wie das Yoga 14. Dafür in Breite und Tiefe sogar etwas kleiner.

Das Yoga das du dir ausgesucht hast hat schon Tasten am Trackpoint, es ist ja aus der Broadwell-Generation. Die Akkulaufzeit ist zumindest besser als beim Ivy-Bridge X1 Carbon. Mit neuem Akku sollten 5 Stunden kein Problem sein.
Da du eben ein recht "geradliniges" Notebook ohne viel Schnickschnack gesucht hast hätte ich dir nicht direkt zu einem Convertible mit Touchscreen geraten. Aber wenns dir gefällt und das Mehrgewicht egal ist. So richtig matt ist die Oberfläche des Bildschirms aber nicht durch den Touchscreen. Für 700€ scheint es aber ein gutes Angebot zu sein.
Hier ein Test: Test Lenovo ThinkPad Yoga 14 Convertible - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## Benutzer42 (29. März 2016)

Ah ja, vielen Dank. Jetzt bin ich grade nur mal wieder verwirrt duch die ganzen verschiedenen Versionen. Ich nehem mal an, dass das Yoga 14 in diesem Video dann ein etwas älteres ist und deswegen noch das ClickPad (glaube so nenne die das) hat?


----------



## flotus1 (29. März 2016)

Ja, das Thinkpad Yoga 14 gab es auch schon zu Haswell-Zeiten mit Clickpad. Zu erkennen an der CPU mit einer 4 als erster Ziffer. Broadwell (5 am Anfang) hat wieder ein anständiges Touchpad mit Tasten oben.

Wenn du kein Problem mit einer nicht-Deutschen Tastatur hast bzw. bereit bist die zu wechseln geht das noch deutlich billiger:
Lenovo ThinkPad Yoga 14, 2 DM-  3V (2 DM  3VGE) / (18 21664) - Notebooks von Lenovo gunstig online kaufen - NBWN Notebooks wie neu
Lenovo ThinkPad Yoga 14, 2 DM-  3X (2 DM  3XGE) / (18) - Notebooks von Lenovo gunstig online kaufen - NBWN Notebooks wie neu
Lenovo ThinkPad Yoga 14, 2 DM-  3T (2 DM  3TGE) / (18 21659) - Notebooks von Lenovo gunstig online kaufen - NBWN Notebooks wie neu


----------



## Benutzer42 (29. März 2016)

Vielen Dank! Notebook ist bestellt. Und auch Danke an alle anderen für die Hilfe!


----------



## flotus1 (29. März 2016)

Welches denn jetzt?


----------



## Benutzer42 (29. März 2016)

das

Das dritte, das 25 euro mehr kostet, hat keine dedizierte grakar aber dafür so nen stift... wundert mich, dass es mehr kostet.


----------



## Benutzer42 (2. April 2016)

Gerätist jetzt da. Und gleich gibt es Problem mit dem elenden Windows... Wollte die Windows 10 Systempartition verkleinern, um Platz für paralleles Linux zu machen (brauche manchmal Windows (Testen, ob Code auch unter Windows läuft, zum Beispiel), sonst würde ich es ganz runterschmeißen), aber er erzählt mir, die Partition sei corrupted und könne deswegen nicht verkleinert werden. Ok, ich hab keine Lust mit Windwos rumzuhampeln und will das Ding einfach neu und sauber aufsetzen. Dann bin ich auch die Bloatware los. Muss dann nur die richtigen Lenovo Treiber wieder runterladen. Aber da gibt es soviele... und manche sehen selbst wie Bloatware aus. Weiß jemand, welche der Treiber man wirklich braucht für das Yoga 14?

Zu der Treiberseite


----------



## flotus1 (2. April 2016)

Auch wenn es auf den ersten Blick wie Bloatware aussieht: Lenovo System Update ist gerade für neuere Thinkpads wirklich praktisch.
Es installiert dir alle benötigten Treiber. Zeugs wie "ShareIt" lässt man da einfach weg und blendet es aus.


----------



## Benutzer42 (2. April 2016)

Das hab ich gar nicht drauf. Nur ein "Lenovo Solution Center". Meinst du das hier?


----------



## flotus1 (2. April 2016)

Ja, das dürfte es sein. Zur Sicherheit, ich meinte das hier: ThinkVantage System Update for Windows 1  (32-bit, 64-bit), 8.1 (32-bit, 64-bit), 8 (32-bit, 64-bit), 7 (32-bit, 64-bit) - Desktop, Notebook, Workstation - Lenovo Support (DE)


----------



## Benutzer42 (2. April 2016)

Hm und was ist mit Inteltreibern etc? Habe hier zum Beispiel "Intel Graphics Driver". Da bei dem Notebook keine Treiber-CD mitkam (weil hat ja auch kein optisches Laufwerk), hab ich kein zentrales Medium, wo alle Treiber drauf sind, die benötigt werden... außer den Lenovotreibern, die scheinbar über dieses Tool erreichbar sind.


----------



## Abductee (2. April 2016)

Mit dem Tool werden *alle* benötigten Treiber installiert.
Auch Chipset, Nvidia, AMD, etc..


----------



## flotus1 (2. April 2016)

Eggsaktly. Deshalb ist es ja so praktisch.


----------



## Benutzer42 (2. April 2016)

ah! ok cool,  danke. Dann kann ich ja jetzt neuaufsetzen : )


----------



## Shadowsfighhter (13. April 2016)

Auch wenn es vielleicht schon zu spät ist:
Generell ist es sinnvoll, zunächst den Netzwerktreiber runterzuladen, damit das Lenovo System Update Tool runtergeladen werden kann. Dieses Tool installiert einem alle weiteren benötigten Treiber. Das Partitionieren der Festplatte klappt unter Win10 mit Bordmitteln sehr gut und sollte auch erst durchgeführt werden, wenn Win 10 richtig installiert wurde. Ansonsten kann es zu Problemen kommen (zumindest bei mir)...


----------

